
Apple reveals lineup for its biggest-ever Worldwide Developers Conference - konz
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/06/apple-reveals-lineup-for-its-biggest-ever-worldwide-developers-conference/
======
sandstrom
It feels like often when they portray a minority they're trying to cram
several sub-groups into the same person (or in this case avatar).

"Let's put in a black, transgender person with green hair and Asperger's and a
blind, blue-haired, handicapped asian girl with multiple piercings. We'll
stick in a white dude too, since we know the conference will be 90% white,
heterosexual males and we don't want them to feel too unwelcome."

I get that they want to make everyone feel welcome, which is great! But when
it's too made up it doesn't feel genuine and you'll just discount it as
diversity window dressing.

~~~
socceroos
When Apple happily works in tandem with a government which has imprisoned an
entire minority and has been doing the same thing to Christians for decades,
you get some perspective on how much they dress themselves up to impress their
local audience, not because they actually care.

